
Ask HN: Are there any cheap configurable time-based OTP tokens? - bsdz
Can anyone recommend a cheap configurable time-based OTP token device? Ideally something similar to Google&#x27;s Authenticator Android app that can be given a secret then automatically generates time based RFC-6238 codes but all within a small low powered token device. Also should be cheap to configure (eg via Bluetooth or usb); the secret seed should be secured on the device. Something available in Europe would be ideal.
======
LatexNinja
You could easily program a pi-zero or other mini to accept the otp text format
using something like these

[https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)
[https://github.com/tadfisher/pass-otp](https://github.com/tadfisher/pass-otp)

Then to insert the pass... something like this to convert from QRCode if text
format isn't available:

zbarimg -q --raw /tmp/canvas.png | pass otp insert some-new-otp

to retrieve

pass otp some-new-otp -c

~~~
bsdz
Thanks for your suggestion.

I've considered building a custom solution as you suggest with a pi-zero. I'd
need to 3d print cases and attach a simple LCD display. The option is also
more versatile as one could add potentially NTP sync time via WiFi and perhaps
add richer display.

That said, I'm looking something pre-canned and low powered. Developing a pi-
based system would be a bit costly (time + money) for me at this stage.

I have seen a device that ticks a few boxes. Although seems a bit pricey and
appears to require proprietary hardware to configure the devices:

[https://www.ftsafe.com/onlinestore/product?id=9](https://www.ftsafe.com/onlinestore/product?id=9)

~~~
bsdz
After contacting Feitian it seems their devices aren't that expensive after
all and they also offer NFC programmable tokens as well as bespoke optical
configurable ones too. They appear very helpful.

